# NYC Bi-Weekly Looking for 1 Player



## Chairman_Kaga (Apr 11, 2002)

Sunday bi-weekly 3e game in the NE Bronx set in a very homebrewed FR (ignore everything after the original grey boxed set and you have a beginning) looking for 1, possibly 2 players.  Equal parts role/roll playing...no munchkins please.

Timeliness a must. 
For more details, email me.


----------

